# Single pivot - best rear shock?



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

So I have a cove peeler (single pivot) DH bike, and the rear is feeling very strange right now, it was never great, but is worse than usual. I've tried another bike with a faux bar linkage and the rear seems much more supple.
I have a feeling that it's just my shock playing up, and i'm thinking about buying a new shock but not sure which one is best for my frame design. I currently have a fox DHX 5, and have been thinking about the RC4 or a CCDB.
Also, are single pivot bikes generally more or less progressive than other link designs out there?
Cheers


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Try sending the DHX to Avalanche and have them tune it for you and your bike. Having a shock tuned specifically for your needs is TITS! Plus you won't have to worry about HOW to set it up and all the time you would waste setting it up!! My 2 cents.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers, unfortunately I live in the UK so don't think it's really an option :/ I can get it PUSH tuned, but that would be about the cost of a second hand RC4 anyway..


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Cove's recent stuff all are generally straight up progressive, some models moreso than others. Shocker goes from 4.1-2.45 leverage (very progressive), STD and G-Spot 3.0-2.45 (mildly progressive), etc., which look suitable for their intended purposes. If the Peeler is anything like the Shocker, it looks like a good candidate for coil, honestly, if you're looking for suppleness. Just got to find out the average leverage ratio, weight bias, and plop in your weight and shock stroke into a calculator and figure out what spring weight you need. DSP has a nice affordable coil shock, with coil spring include. Can swap the coil over to another damper if you prefer, later on. Generally, the best rear shock is the one that's tuned to your bike, you, your trails, and your riding style. How long has it been since you checked your shock bushings and serviced the shock?


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

There is no set rule for single pivots in regard to their shock curves. Some I've ridden are extremely progressive, making it spongy and lifeless early on but too stiff to use the last bit of travel. Others are reasonably linear. I can't find anything specific on the curve for that model, but the Shocker leans more toward the progressive side. Just a guess, but I'd wager a guess that your Peeler has a more linear rate than the Shocker, given the nearly linear leverage ratio graph of it.

In terms of what shock to get, that is also hard to say. If you have the money, I'd say to get the Cane Creek, as it seems to have a lot more adjustability than other shocks. I'm pretty sure you could tune it to whatever you feel is best with your frame, if you take a full day or two to set it up properly. It is quite expensive though.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

The Grimmer said:


> Cheers, unfortunately I live in the UK so don't think it's really an option :/ I can get it PUSH tuned, but that would be about the cost of a second hand RC4 anyway..


A PUSH rebuild from TF Tuned will give you a way better shock than a second hand RC4, seriously. Also, buying second hand there's no guarantee you won't replace one bum shock with another bum shock.

Even with the atlantic in the way I'd still recommend Ava too, obviously it takes a few weeks and shipping's expensive, but their service is great even to us English pikeys.

If you're set on a new shock, CCDB all the way. Then go on Cane Creek's forums and ask about set up.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay thanks a lot guys, I'm glad someone found something about the peeler, i can hardly find anything about it on the internet.



Fix the Spade said:


> A PUSH rebuild from TF Tuned will give you a way better shock than a second hand RC4, seriously.


I did consider it but i don't know much about it, i also like to be able to tune stuff myself. I think it could be a good idea though - I'm leaning towards it more and more. - I guess they'd know how it would be best set up for the peeler too.

I would be buying second hand if i got a different shock, so like FtS said, even if i did get a second hand CCDB or RC4 it might end up being ruined anyway.

Thanks a lot for your help guys, I'm leaning more towards getting my DHX PUSH tuned and getting some offset bushings to improve the old geo of the peeler.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Just found out that they do this:
"PUSH Factory Tuning system for your DHX Coil is designed to get the maximum performance out of your shock while working in harmony with the FOX Boost Valve System. With our Factory Tuning System you maintain all of your current FOX Propedal adjustments, as well as all Boost Valve features, but with an increase in small bump sensitivity and big hit control from our Exclusive VxRII Piston kit custom tuned to your application. Add to that our Exclusive Power-Trac valve feature which increases traction under heavy pedaling loads and braking bumps giving you one of the most versatile rear shocks available.

PUSH Factory Tuning System Includes:
Complete Disassemebly/Reassembly
Oil/Nitrogen Fill
O-Ring Kit
PUSH Eyelet Bearings.
Factory Suspension Decal Set
PUSH VxRII High Flow Piston
Multi-Stage Compression and Rebound Valving tuned to application
PUSH Factory Single Stage Piston Bolt with Power-Trac®
PUSH Exclusive Factory Conical Bottoming Bumper System for increased bottoming control"

I was surprised to see that they kept the propedal, i thought the whole point with the rc4 and newer tuning was that it was useless and that they get rid of it? - How much will the PUSH tuning change my dhx 5?


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

The Push tuning will change you DHX alot. I have no knowledge or experience with your bike in particular; but, I do have experience with Pushing a DHX 5 for a single pivot frame.

I played a ton with my Yeti ASX back in the day and did what I could. The shock finally had issues and needed a rebuild. I decided to go with a PUSH. When the shock came back, I could not believe that it was the same shock on my bike. It honestly felt like a different ride. I usually don't buy into this type of hype because I'm not pro and don't know that I will benefit or notice many of the small performance increases many products claim. However, in this case... Pushing a DHX 5 on a single pivot bike... it made a noticeable difference for the better. Even being a hack like myself, I smiled when I felt how yummy the back end was after a PUSH tune.

There's my $.02

FYI, I now ride a Demo 7 that has also been pushed.


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

I ride an Orange Alpine & if your SP is like mine then it is very linear. I have found that an RC4 is a great match since it is a progressive shock in nature.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

The Grimmer said:


> ....I can get it PUSH tuned, but that would be about the cost of a second hand RC4 anyway..


yeah, who wants a twin turbo superchacharged V6 when then can get a regular old off-the-shelf V8 that's been around the block for the same price?


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, who wants a twin turbo superchacharged V6 when then can get a regular old off-the-shelf V8 that's been around the block for the same price?


Haa well where i'm getting it tuned doesn't offer the MX tune so it'd just be the factory reshimming etc. I am going to get it PUSHed soon, but i would've liked to have the adjustability of the RC4.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

- send it to Craig at Avalanche...full custom rebuild and tuned to your bikes kinematics and your riding style.

Fox DHX 5.0Speed sensitive Damper Adjuster Kit

michael


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

mykel said:


> - send it to Craig at Avalanche...full custom rebuild and tuned to your bikes kinematics and your riding style.
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0Speed sensitive Damper Adjuster Kit
> 
> michael


Well If i lived in the US i think i probably would, but it would end up being quite a lot with shipping from the UK.


----------

